# Cant uninstall Visual Studio .NET Trial



## STINEHART (Jan 1, 2004)

Hello.
On my PC Im tryng to clean house. I have a fresh new copy of Visual Studios2005 that I want to install.
--------------------
The problem is I have to remove some of these older versions before I can proceed. The problem is none will remove, even trying from the CD's.

-------------
I want to get rid of;
Microsoft - Visual Studio .NET Trial
Microsoft - Visual Basic .NET Standard 2003 
Microsoft - Visual C# .NET Standard 2003 
-------------
{{The error I get}}"Setup is unable to determine a valid ordering for installation. See the error log for further details."


-------err log below
[07/07/06,16:01:21] setup.exe: [2] ISetupComponent:re/Post/Install() failed in ISetupManager::InstallManagerHelper()
[07/07/06,16:01:21] setup.exe: [2] Component error string not specified in ISetupManager::AddToActionResultCollection()


----------

